# Nintendo DSi playing various movie formats?



## shaunj66 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Nintendo DSi playing various movie formats?*
Mysterious video appears!
              A mysterious video that has appeared on Youtube appears to show a Nintendo DSi with Moonshell playing various movie formats directly without the apparent need to convert them to DPG or similar beforehand. 

The Youtube video, uploaded by an unknown individual shows a DSi playing both .avi (supposedly DivX/Xvid), Realmedia and Windows Media Video formats.


Real or hoax? What's your opinion?

**Update*:* I've just been confirmed by a reliable source (who wishes to remain anonymous) that this is not a hoax and is currently a WIP. It is a new slot1 card that will be announced shortly! Unfortunately we're not able to divulge any more information! But we'll remain sceptical until we have the product in our hands to test for ourselves.






 Youtube video





 Discuss


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 4, 2009)

IMO hoax until we can see what buttons hes pressing or if he is running a .dpg of this which is possible (I think?). With that said I don't know how that is possible without using dsi mode.


----------



## Islay (Jun 4, 2009)

Fake, fake and I'm guessing total fake, there not a chance or it would of been done by now.

1: no one has hacked the DSi yet so unless it a real Nintendo card made to do so, there not a chance that the DSi would have the power in DS mode.

2: they say avi, wav and so on what if there sized DPG with Avi or wav at the end and a set up were the .Dpg is not shown
X.avi.dpg 
could look like x.avi

and 
3. no matter what they would of had to of been resized so even if it was real conversion was need to a lower size to fit on the screen.

4. We don't see a flash card and it never shows moonshell 1 or 2 logos any ware.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Jun 4, 2009)

Well it dont have to be fake maybe a genius found out how to get the dsi in dsi mode without a dsi game its possible i think


----------



## Jdbye (Jun 4, 2009)

Fake.
WMV hardly works properly on anything but Windows, and definitely not on the DSi.
I doubt the DSi is powerful enough to play it anyway.


----------



## Islay (Jun 4, 2009)

Jdbye said:
			
		

> Fake.
> WMV hardly works properly on anything but Windows, and definitely not on the DSi.
> I doubt the DSi is powerful enough to play it anyway.



true, Rm is just as hard to & plugins would be required also a youtube post that random with no info, is a blunt lie. simple as that.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 4, 2009)

Fake, it's just renamed .dpg videos..

Those video formats are too big and too complex for current possibilities that homebrew applications offer on DSi.

There is a possibility that DSi mode was hacked, but I highly doubt that first think that someone would do after hacking DSi mode, is video playback..


----------



## Islay (Jun 4, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Fake, it's just renamed .dpg videos..
> 
> Those video formats are too big and too complex for current possibilities that homebrew applications offer on DSi.
> 
> There is a possibility that DSi mode was hacked, but I highly doubt that first think that someone would do after hacking DSi mode, is video playback..



My guess would be a homebrew game to show what can be done with it would be first, Dpg is perfect for the DS.


----------



## Normmatt (Jun 4, 2009)

Its not moonshell or dpg looks like some dsvideo or palib video crap. Notice the gui looks nothing like moonshell 1 or 2.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jun 4, 2009)

I agree with everyone who believes it is fake.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Now we can play a RMVB/AVI video on the new Nintendo DSi wow


The "wow" sounds a bit sarcastic to me.


----------



## ilovengage (Jun 4, 2009)

IMO the doubtful part of the video is that the movies load extremely fast for DS capabilities. Even on Wii it takes longer to load videos ... so I doubt this is real (i guess dpg can load that fast but you know, this one's optimized for it ...)


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Jun 4, 2009)

But to play those formats you should be first to resize the vids or not?


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Jun 4, 2009)

im not seeing the ds playing 1080p.. so yes

either way,looks fake


----------



## imgod22222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah. RMVB and WMV are relatively closed formats... and heavily compressed. To my knowledge the only thing the DSi has over the DS is 32MB RAM vs 4MB. I doubt any video playback routines can be assisted by the camera hardware to pull off the decompression in real-time.
Maybe, just maybe, if this is true, just the loading screen is hoaxed, the whole thing is put into RAM and some of it is done--wait. That's starting to sound like nonsense.
_ Don't believe it._


----------



## Da-Bomb1 (Jun 4, 2009)

imgod22222 said:
			
		

> Yeah. RMVB and WMV are relatively closed formats... and heavily compressed. To my knowledge the only thing the DSi has over the DS is 32MB RAM vs 4MB. I doubt any video playback routines can be assisted by the camera hardware to pull off the decompression in real-time.
> Maybe, just maybe, if this is true, just the loading screen is hoaxed, the whole thing is put into RAM and some of it is done--wait. That's starting to sound like nonsense.
> _ Don't believe it._


_
Well, the processor is also about twice as fast.  But...to my knowledge, nobody has actually hacked DSi mode yet, am I right?

(Fixed typo 'cause I'm cool like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_


----------



## jeffro (Jun 4, 2009)

This is fake. Also note that they are _avi and _wmv.

Dunno about the rmvb but its possible to hide extensions. 

100% Fake.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 4, 2009)

if he has the videos on, what is he using? its surely not moonshell.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 4, 2009)

I've just been confirmed by a reliable source (who wishes to remain anonymous) that this is not a hoax and is currently a WIP. It is a new slot1 card that will be announced shortly!

Unfortunately I'm not able to divulge any more information! But we'll remain sceptical until we have the product in our hands to test for ourselves.


----------



## webyugioh (Jun 4, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> I've just been confirmed by a reliable source (who wishes to remain anonymous) that this is not a hoax and is currently a WIP. It is a new slot1 card that will be announced shortly!
> 
> Unfortunately I'm not able to divulge any more information! But we'll remain sceptical until we have the product in our hands to test for ourselves.



Oh, well it that case
YAY! I CAN'T WAIT!

If it is not too expensive, I'll order one as soon as it comes out.


----------



## Doggy124 (Jun 4, 2009)

Well...which famous brand haven't release anything for DSi yet

M3 has iTouch2i
EZ has EZ5i
DSTT has DSTTi
SC has SCDS(one)i
AK has AK2i

....CycloDSi maybe?


----------



## Satangel (Jun 4, 2009)

Very cool news, always hated to convert to DPG files.
Another reason to buy a DSi


----------



## bollocks (Jun 4, 2009)

im gonna say this is the eWin 3 that everyone thought was cancelled.

just you wait.

>_>


----------



## wolfmanz51 (Jun 4, 2009)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> Its not moonshell or dpg looks like some dsvideo or palib video crap. Notice the gui looks nothing like moonshell 1 or 2.


thank you for pointing that out most people failed to recognize that immediately. Also I think its a joke that
1. Many of you assume it to be impossible and are not programmers
2. Can't believe someone may have hacked the DSi and are not hackers capable of doing this themselves


----------



## stefer (Jun 4, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> I've just been confirmed by a reliable source (who wishes to remain anonymous) that this is not a hoax and is currently a WIP. It is a new slot1 card that will be announced shortly!
> 
> Unfortunately I'm not able to divulge any more information! But we'll remain sceptical until we have the product in our hands to test for ourselves.



DSXi, maybe thats why their website ( http://ds-xtreme.com/ ) shows : Nothing to see here yet...


----------



## Islay (Jun 4, 2009)

bollocks said:
			
		

> im gonna say this is the eWin 3 that everyone thought was cancelled.
> 
> just you wait.
> 
> >_>


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 4, 2009)

we'll have to wait and see then. i thinks its a cyclo


----------



## Islay (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.dsihacker.com/ns168ds.php

heres what I Have found.


----------



## Doggy124 (Jun 4, 2009)

stefer said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol
If they're the one behind this, I won't buy it.

expect it out a few months, got bann by Nintendo via FW update and never see the light again..


----------



## xDlmaoxD (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, would this work on a DS or is it DSi exclusive?
If its only meant to be used on the DSi make some devs hacked it. 
Would be sweet.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Jun 4, 2009)

stefer said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't let pingp0ng hear this...


----------



## Islay (Jun 4, 2009)

xDlmaoxD said:
			
		

> Well, would this work on a DS or is it DSi exclusive?
> If its only meant to be used on the DSi make some devs hacked it.
> Would be sweet.


if its real, my guess is its not just firmware but hardware, maybe an SD card that will start the DSi mode then link it to the card ?


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 4, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> I've just been confirmed by a reliable source (who wishes to remain anonymous) that this is not a hoax and is currently a WIP. It is a new slot1 card that will be announced shortly!
> 
> Unfortunately I'm not able to divulge any more information! But we'll remain sceptical until we have the product in our hands to test for ourselves.



Maybe it was an extremely late April fools 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wonder why this group wishes to remain anonymous

is it still worth getting a DSi, not yet i still need to see if Nintendo will.....


----------



## kevenka (Jun 4, 2009)

hmm...interesting =]


----------



## kalmis (Jun 4, 2009)

So this means DSi has been hacked, uh?


----------



## spinal_cord (Jun 4, 2009)

Flaregon said:
			
		

> if its real, my guess is its not just firmware but hardware, maybe an SD card that will start the DSi mode then link it to the card ?



I like that idea, might be completely wrong, but it has been known before for a cart to do video decoding in hardware. all it needs to do is stream the output to a specific memory address. I also like the idea of a DSi mode cart, the faster cpu and extra ram might make these video decoders possible. But I also like the idea that it could be a hoax...


----------



## Anakir (Jun 4, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> **Update*:* I've just been confirmed by a reliable source (who wishes to remain anonymous) that this is not a hoax and is currently a WIP. It is a new slot1 card that will be announced shortly! Unfortunately we're not able to divulge any more information! But we'll remain sceptical until we have the product in our hands to test for ourselves.



That's freaking awesome. Is it DSi-only flashcart? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No love for the DSL?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 4, 2009)

Hmm, this is too good to be true...


----------



## Wintrale (Jun 4, 2009)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> I also like the idea of a DSi mode cart, the faster cpu and extra ram might make these video decoders possible.



Would such a thing, if it exists, make a large amount of GBA games playable on the DSi via an emulator? I know such a thing isn't on many people's to-do lists, but it would certainly be a nice little addition to the DSi.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 4, 2009)

Doggy124 said:
			
		

> Well...which famous brand haven't release anything for DSi yet
> 
> M3 has iTouch2i
> EZ has EZ5i
> ...


fail... p1ngpong

I'm not gonna have a proper opinion on this, but it looks REEEAALLY fake. Don't see why anyone would need a player for anything other than .dpg, cause on the fly conversion would give crap quality, and that vid is probably just resized anyway.


----------



## nonnonnon (Jun 4, 2009)

Do you think it will be smart to buy a m3 real i when it comes out,and then buy this when/if it comes out?
Or should i just wait,and buy this "not sure if it is a hoax" flashcard?
any speculations/help are welcome =D


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 4, 2009)

imo, i think you should wait. will save you money in the end buying just 1 cart  instead of two.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 4, 2009)

its Team Cyclops...I can feel it...

CycloDSi...they will have to show their face SOME TIME!..

and its the only few company's  that hasn't released a card yet


----------



## adriande2 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hard to tell, if the DSi has better RAM than the DS lite, it might
It could be code from MPlayer or something of the sort
Even though, I'd rather stick with DPGs, they take up less space with quality better than youtube


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 5, 2009)

Fake.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 5, 2009)

So im guessing no new news yet ?


----------



## jan777 (Jun 5, 2009)

R4 TEAM! ASSEMBLE!!!

lol...r4 has about the same chance as we bruteforcing the dsi common key


...and i still hope its r4


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 5, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> So im guessing no new news yet ?


Unfortunately I can't say anymore at the moment, but of course we'll keep you updated at GBAtemp. Just keep checking the portal.


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 5, 2009)

This has got me excited.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 5, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks

You are hiding something from us shaunj66  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This not how an admin should behave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ill stay patient...


----------



## raing3 (Jun 5, 2009)

I hope this is real... the videos seemed to play really quite well... which team will bring us this though?

@jan777
That would be amazing if it was an R4/R4 clone company.


----------



## qlum (Jun 5, 2009)

when/if this flashcard releases and this works other flashcard will most likely copy this feature if possible


----------



## floobmonsrake (Jun 5, 2009)

My question is, is the movie player he's using supposed to be homebrew or just intigrated into the supposidly new flash cart?

I am pretty sceptical on this. If this is a new flash cart then why does this person on youtube have it when it hasnt even been realeased? Unless hes on the team making it, which i doubt. I also dont think its a cyclo dsi.


----------



## 9th_Sage (Jun 5, 2009)

Urgh...Crazy Frog?  Really?  (sorry, but I just can't help it here)


----------



## Zarxrax (Jun 5, 2009)

Why does everyone think this is so impossible? There is already things like "Tuna-viDS" which can play xvid files at 12 frames per second. Its quite possible that someone has made an even more efficient video decoder. It's also possible that they have unlocked the extra features of the DSi which could give it that little bit extra that it needs.


----------



## quartercast (Jun 6, 2009)

Do you mean this?

http://www.ns168ds.com/


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 6, 2009)

Topic Closed.

Please use this new topic for further discussion.

Thanks!


----------

